# No Name Bay



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Ben Boudreaux...Fun day today fishin with Jason Wagenfehr Cooper Hartmann and Capt-Billy Freudensprung with easy limits of reds and trout in shin-waist deep water over mud and grass, with some solid trout on corkys and tails. 7 trout between 22-25 inches. Released all but a couple smaller trout for dinner. March is looking better and better for fishing our bay with all the rainfall we have been gettin. Y'all come down to Bay Flats Lodge and getcha some!!

Captain Harold found trout to 7 lbs using usin TTF LSU.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*A bit of housekeeping*

Our lodge is dedicated to making sure you have an absolutely unforgettable experience. We have invested $13,000 in refurbishing our 20,000 square foot guests parking. Hope to see you at our lodge.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Calm Before Storm by Capt. Nathan*

Another great day on the water with the boys from Colorado. It started off pretty slow. One here, nothing there, nothing for about 4 stops, and then around noon, we found em! The Waterloo Rods, started to double over! Lots of mid slot reds, with 2 over 27 inches, and one that spit the hook right before the net. He might have been oversized. None the less, fun day of catch and release redfish. Captain Nathan Beabout.

Chris,
The third annual Fellars February Fishing Trip was a success! We thoroughly enjoyed the outstanding hospitality at Bay Flats Lodge. We are looking forward to next year.
Thanks again.

Doug McMurry


----------

